# a very unloved mini convert



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Today
i had a play with a few new products and
a very dirty unloved mini convert
and by dirty i mean filthy
heres the roof and a pic from the inside
this will give you an idea of the condition of the car
Jo,well she justs drives it all over with her two young uns inside,so the least i could do was tidy it up
The inside will be worked on when ive got a fortnights holiday :doublesho




























The befores





































So started on the roof,first off a hoover,then worked with Autoglym hood kit,and some g101 diluted to 3:1,scrubbing brushes,sponges ,lots and lots of swear words,ended up with this

coming along nicely



















here is one of the buckets of clean water used to rinse out the sponges,i changed the water 3 times on this hood










car body was then jet washed off,and washed down with 
Shampoo from Car Chem,smelt of cherrys ,lathered up very well and best of all cleaned the muck off :thumb:

The wheels were cleaned with Car Chem Revolt ,ive done another write up in wheel section for my findings on that

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3884615#post3884615










after another rinse down,went on to spray the car with tardis and went around with cloth to remove tar then onto clay the paintwork
used Detailers Pride clay and Autosmart reglaze as a lube

state of clay after passenger door










and the drivers door










after another wash down,car was rinsed and then dried with warm air blower,great for all the nooks and crannies

at this point i realised i wouldnt have enough time to do any correction work at all today,so went for a paint cleanser in the form of Zaino da cleaner,on ,well a DA

to be fair i would love to spend a few days on this paintwork to get a stunning finish,but Jo will only abuse it again :lol:

here are some random shots or what i had to contend with and what i acheived










marring gone,but it then reveals a scratch so out with rotary and some scholl s17




























so after going around the car doing what i could in time available i got at least a shine back into her

So onto my LSP

Car chem Hard shell sealant,easy to use,but dont leave it too long before buffing off as its a bugger to remove,but just reapply and it will come off,i know because i learnt the hard way 

I t left me with this finish,at this point the light starting to fade,so got the halogen out to try and capture some of the finish

great product,nice and easy to use,will definatley be using this again










wheels polished with wheel wax (wheelwax.com)

tyres dressed with Car chem tyre gloss,smells like cherrys
when this is applied via a foam applicator it looks like it foaming up a little,but settles down to give a nice gloss

as always c+ c welcomed

look at my fave pic,the last one























































And saved the best till last


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

That was a grotty car, great turn around.
I just spent the last 3 days cleaning and correcting the mrs car too


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Had a job on your hands there my man. 

Great work on bringing the paint work up to a respectable standard.

Nice review of some products many thanks.

Looking forward to the interior. Ha.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great turn around on a dirty motor. Good thing about those plates is if someone googles your name it goes straight to you on DW.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work Steve, well done. But sorry, shame on the owner, my god how could you let a car interior get in that state, never mind the exterior. Great turnaround


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn what a dirty car! but i know my mrs does just the same with here car!

but a very nice turnover!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

What a turn around on that one!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Steve


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Excellent turnaround. Look forward to seeing the interior.


----------



## mmckaero (Dec 23, 2012)

awesome work
last picture is fab!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work matey


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent turnaround from yourself :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

she needed some loving nice job steve


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely job, last picture was brilliant!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

snowz said:


> That was a grotty car, great turn around.
> I just spent the last 3 days cleaning and correcting the mrs car too


i would love 3 days on this,maybe in summer



Soul Hudson said:


> Had a job on your hands there my man.
> thank you
> 
> Great work on bringing the paint work up to a respectable standard.
> ...


am not ha ha chrisc will be doing that one day



Mehan said:


> great turn around on a dirty motor. Good thing about those plates is if someone googles your name it goes straight to you on DW.


i didnt know that ,thanks



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work Steve, well done. But sorry, shame on the owner, my god how could you let a car interior get in that state, never mind the exterior. Great turnaround


women eh



Wout_RS said:


> damn what a dirty car! but i know my mrs does just the same with here car!
> 
> women eh
> 
> but a very nice turnover!





Chrissyronald said:


> What a turn around on that one!!


thank you



North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Steve


cheers Shaun



holty301 said:


> Excellent turnaround. Look forward to seeing the interior.


thank you



mmckaero said:


> awesome work
> last picture is fab!


she helps out on most jobs



Tabbs said:


> Nice work matey


cheers Simon,hope you on the mend and will be back polishing soon



Trip tdi said:


> Excellent turnaround from yourself :thumb:


thank you



suspal said:


> she needed some loving nice job steve





CodHead said:


> Lovely job, last picture was brilliant!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

fantastic job


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great work Steve.... great turn around, especially on the roof....


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good work mate:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Great results! - but why do people let there cars get in to such a state?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work there Steve, looks a million times better!

One thing i'm interested in is the Hard Shell sealant. Now i might be wrong here, but please educate me if so thumb that just looks like AF Tough Coat, AM Seal in a different bottle. The only one i've used is Tough Coat, so how do they compare? Or is it possible that they could simply be rebranded product in different shaped bottles?

I've not a clue but it's just a thought i had! I'd love to understand your thoughts as a serial product tester! :thumb:

Jon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice work Steve :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Great job, looks brill. 
But the inside was mingin, I wouldn't let kiddies in, or adults even.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Steve! Loving those reflection shots!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


thanks tony appreciated



CTR De said:


> Nice work Steve :thumb:


thank you



LittleMissTracy said:


> Great job, looks brill.
> But the inside was mingin, I wouldn't let kiddies in, or adults even.


might do the insides next week,see what result i can get



-Raven- said:


> Nice one Steve! Loving those reflection shots!


pity it wasnt sunny,but the dog i like


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good turn around Steve i bet they were pleased


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

nice work steve:thumb:
did you need to use allot of product to get that much lather from your shampoo?
im always on look out to try new shampoo


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Talk about a mirror like from finish. Top job! :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Good turn around Steve i bet they were pleased


oh i left another lady satisfied ha ha ill tackle the insides asap



iamrichard123 said:


> nice work steve:thumb:
> did you need to use allot of product to get that much lather from your shampoo?
> im always on look out to try new shampoo


no just a little squirt in the bottom say about 2 capfulls and a quick fizz up with the lance ,its a great shampoo



explorer said:


> Talk about a mirror like from finish. Top job! :thumb:


dont forget though its black and you always get best reflections from dark colours



jamesgti said:


> Great turnaround mate.


thank you


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my god how dirty was that but great job on the clean up and hope seh dont get it in that state again


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks for the feed back steve:thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Lovely shot of the dog...my dog loved being with me when I was cleaning the car...lovely shine wonderful reflection


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

hibberd said:


> Lovely shot of the dog...my dog loved being with me when I was cleaning the car...lovely shine wonderful reflection


thanks

she spends time watching me polish as well, never helps out though!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

one hell of a turnaround, great job!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround looking forward to the interior write up. Could never let my MINI get into that state!

Paul


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope you were vaccinated before working on that interior, yuk, well ranky. Sorted now tho, great work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

twitchDC5 said:


> one hell of a turnaround, great job!


thank you



Mini One Cabrio said:


> Fantastic turnaround looking forward to the interior write up. Could never let my MINI get into that state!
> 
> Paul


glad your looking forward to the interior,am not lol, only joking should be this week



IanA said:


> I hope you were vaccinated before working on that interior, yuk, well ranky. Sorted now tho, great work


off for jabs in morning,


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

when ever you do interior steve id love to help you but im busy no matter what day you do it:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> when ever you do interior steve id love to help you but im busy no matter what day you do it:lol:


Come down if I end up doing it you can lend all my tackle then to do yours:thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

they wont be enough cleaning products left after tackling mini:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

iamrichard123 said:


> they wont be enough cleaning products left after tackling mini:thumb:


its easy

dynamite

then wipe up,cant be any worse than it already is


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> its easy
> 
> dynamite
> 
> then wipe up,cant be any worse than it already is


this is true mate:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice turnaround, it was in a really messy state... Love the last photo:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great read.Love the shot with the dog.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

wow what a mess and turnaround :doublesho


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Nice turnaround, it was in a really messy state... Love the last photo:thumb:





VW STEVE. said:


> Great read.Love the shot with the dog.





steve1975 said:


> wow what a mess and turnaround :doublesho


Many thanks,for you kind words
just luck that the dog was admiring herself
the next pic i took had her backside on show as she trotted off

Chrisc has just dropped me off George

so tomoz the weather is supossed to be fine

so ill try to get the insides sorted

look out for the interior write up


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> Many thanks,for you kind words
> just luck that the dog was admiring herself
> the next pic i took had her backside on show as she trotted off
> 
> ...


...........cant wait.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome turnaround Steve :thumb:

I am guessing the interior detail will include more swearing. Lol


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

As said before, great job on the Mini. The roof was actually disgusting, wouldn't mind seeing the interior dealt with :lol:

Great pic of the dog.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

VW STEVE. said:


> ...........cant wait.:thumb:





MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome turnaround Steve :thumb:
> 
> I am guessing the interior detail will include more swearing. Lol





danga200 said:


> As said before, great job on the Mini. The roof was actually disgusting, wouldn't mind seeing the interior dealt with :lol:
> 
> Great pic of the dog.


good news

got the interior done

am writng it up now inbetween tea and san miguel

have a look later at " a mining mini all clean now"


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Great turnaround to say it was so minging......


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Alan H said:


> Great turnaround to say it was so minging......


thanks


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

here are the insides all cleaned now

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292245


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Still need to try that Hard Shell.... 

What you think to everything then?

Outstanding work Steve... Need to bring the Mini up to see you


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Still need to try that Hard Shell....
> 
> What you think to everything then?
> 
> Outstanding work Steve... Need to bring the Mini up to see you


hard shell quite good needs to be removed after around 5 mins max as its a bugger after that,unless you reapply,gives a good gloss and beads up very nice,will be using again next week if i can sort things out

shampoo very good

glass sealant once i got application right not bad at all for the cash

revolt not bad,but not as good as the others out there i think

tyre gloos very nice,looks ok after a week so far ( any chance of 500ml for a mate)


----------

